# If money wasnt a problem...



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Self-explanatory. If money wasn't a problem, and you bought a bigass 60 something battle wagon, would you pick open bridge or closed, and why?





Personally, closed bridges are sooooooooo nice, and add a few extra to the sleeping arrangement. But one thing I have noticed is that the sound from the salon really carries up into the bridge, which is less than desirable if you value your quiet while running and the guests below are watching a movie or have Buffet cranked up way too loud. Also, while handling a good fish, captain will often have to walk to the back of the bridge or up the tower to control the boat. And then of course the privacy is nice too. But ultimately, I think I would rather have the open bridge so you're a lot more "in-tune" with the action.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Open bridge in my mind is better for fishing. If I was one of the charter guys on the water 150-200 days a year I would go enclosed, but for a Private Battle Wagon, open is the way I would go. I just wish I had that problem.


----------

